# Leslie in the news again - on CNN.com!!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! Check this out:

http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What a day! Wow, Harvey, you stumbled across that before I did! Thanks for the link!

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy smokes. Leslie you are famous now. Sir William must be so proud of you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Our Leslie is famous!! Congrats!



> _"I think the Whispernet is what sets the Kindle apart from all the other e-readers on the market," says Leslie Nicoll of Portland, Maine, who co-authored "The Amazon Kindle F.A.Q." book after her tech-loving teenage daughter urged her to get a Kindle.
> 
> Like Branch, Nicoll says she likes the Kindle's low-impact effect on her bookshelves. "I don't have to worry about giving it to someone else, reselling it on Amazon or finding a place to store it in my house," she says. "For the enjoyment and convenience, it has given me in the past seven months, I consider that it has paid for itself already." _


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Way to go leslie!


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations Leslie. A well earned honor,


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow that is impressive Leslie! Congrats.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a sample, the link to the whole thing is at the end.

*A year later, Amazon's Kindle finds a niche*

* Story Highlights
* Amazon.com's electronic Kindle reader celebrates its first birthday
* Device holds about 200 digital books and can reduce bookshelf clutter
 * Sales have been steady, but the device so far remains mostly a tech novelty
* Oprah Winfrey has praised it, but J.K. Rowling vows no e-versions of "Harry Potter"

By Zach Pontz
CNN

(CNN) -- It has the curves of a Lamborghini, looks like something an astronaut might take into space and weighs only 10.3 ounces.

Amazon.com's electronic Kindle reader -- a device meant to remove the paper from the page and make reading both more convenient and eco-friendly -- is celebrating its first birthday....

*
"I think the Whispernet is what sets the Kindle apart from all the other e-readers on the market," says Leslie Nicoll of Portland, Maine, who co-authored "The Amazon Kindle F.A.Q." book after her tech-loving teenage daughter urged her to get a Kindle.

Like Branch, Nicoll says she likes the Kindle's low-impact effect on her bookshelves. "I don't have to worry about giving it to someone else, reselling it on Amazon or finding a place to store it in my house," she says. "For the enjoyment and convenience, it has given me in the past seven months, I consider that it has paid for itself already."*

Find this article at:
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

I love to see Kindle get good press. 

http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Doc Rhubarb said:


> I love to see Kindle get good press.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html


I do too and I was surprised at the comment from JK Rowling. What a shortsighted comment!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Doc, I am going to merge this with the other thread we have on the same topic. Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I do too and I was surprised at the comment from JK Rowling. What a shortsighted comment!


Yes, very shortsighted, but not surprising. She's made her stand quite clear on numerous occasions.



> But not everything in Kindle world is roses and gumdrops. There's a difference between modest early success and making a centuries-old print format obsolete. The Kindle sells for $359, a steep price for the average reader in the current economic climate.


Who's looking to make print format obsolete? There are many reasons for printed books, and it may be another century or even two before they go the way of rolled parchment. Peaceful co-existence between print books and the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Who's looking to make print format obsolete? There are many reasons for printed books, and it may be another century or even two before they go the way of rolled parchment. Peaceful co-existence between print books and the Kindle.


Exactly. As I say, it's all about choices. I for one am not particularly fond of audiobooks, but lots of folks love them. Same difference.

L


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Our Leslie is famous!! Congrats!


Yes, congrats Leslie!

Despite the Sony press, I think I have said it before--I demoed the Sony at my local Target and it is WAY too gadget-y. The device was actually cold


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Exactly. As I say, it's all about choices. I for one am not particularly fond of audiobooks, but lots of folks love them. Same difference.
> 
> L


I feel the same way about audiobooks. They put me to sleep.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to Go Leslie,  when do you go on Oprah?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess if Ms Rowling had her way, we'd be reading her books on scrolls and they would be delivered by owls


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Way to Go Leslie, when do you go on Oprah?


My people are in touch with her people as I type this... 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess if Ms Rowling had her way, we'd be reading her books on scrolls and they would be delivered by owls


Hahahaha, true!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess if Ms Rowling had her way, we'd be reading her books on scrolls and they would be delivered by owls


Lol!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kudos


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I would like to boycott authors that don't support ebooks or kindles and fully support those authors that do.  I doubt there is enough of us to make it matter though.  

Guess we will just have to keep clickin those links.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When the vast majority of reader turn to ebooks, I think those writer that currently against the switch to an eformat are going to make the switch.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, Congrats again Leslie.

Can you sign my Kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sergirl said:


> Wow, Congrats again Leslie.
> 
> Can you sign my Kindle?


I would love to! LOL...

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Wow! Check this out:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html


Hey, Leslie's made the big-time!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I feel the same way about audiobooks. They put me to sleep.


I love STORIES, and any way you can get them. I always have a Book on CD going in the car, a book on my MP3 player to use while walking/exercising/doing housework and a number going at once on my Kindle. Oh yeah, and some DTBs that I haven't read yet.

I lived abroad for a few years in the '80's and wasn't able to "keep up" with the movie scene. When I came back to the States, I had migraines and loads of eye problems that kept me from reading. So I checked out numerous movies that I'd missed over the years, put them in the VCR and said "OK, tell me a story".

If I couldn't get my stories one way, I'd get them another.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I love STORIES, and any way you can get them. I always have a Book on CD going in the car, a book on my MP3 player to use while walking/exercising/doing housework and a number going at once on my Kindle. Oh yeah, and some DTBs that I haven't read yet.
> 
> I lived abroad for a few years in the '80's and wasn't able to "keep up" with the movie scene. When I came back to the States, I had migraines and loads of eye problems that kept me from reading. So I checked out numerous movies that I'd missed over the years, put them in the VCR and said "OK, tell me a story".
> 
> If I couldn't get my stories one way, I'd get them another.


I'm with you, Eclectic Reader. I have "Charlie Wilson's War" on my iPod and I listen to while doing my therapy exercises. It's one of the things that kept me walking (before the knee injury). I would put a audio book on my iPod, and only listen to it while I was walking. Couldn't wait to go out and walk again to see what happened next!

Betsy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo hoo! Leslie makes the big time once again! 

I don't know about Oprah, but maybe Jerry Springer would be interested in getting you and JK Rowling both to come on his show for a Kindle vs. Dead Tree Books throwdown!

Oh, wait, most of his viewers don't know how to read. Oh, well, it was a nice idea.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I would like to boycott authors that don't support ebooks or kindles and fully support those authors that do. I doubt there is enough of us to make it matter though.


Maybe not yet, but I think the Kindle may very well get that big one day. If it's for pleasure reading, I will not buy it unless it's for my Kindle. 
I just hope that JK Rowling gets greedy and eats her words.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I guess if Ms Rowling had her way, we'd be reading her books on scrolls and they would be delivered by owls


Worse, she would stand over us as we read the books and then snatch them out of our hands when we finish. JKR is getting on my last nerve with her proprietary ways.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Worse, she would stand over us as we read the books and then snatch them out of our hands when we finish. JKR is getting on my last nerve with her proprietary ways.


I agree is getting on my nerves too with her proprietary ways. She has sold so many copies of her books she does not ever need to write a book again. Maybe that is why she is against the Kindle.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Way to go, Leslie! You've made it bigtime!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome, Leslie!

Re: JK Rowling...I'm so dissapointed, she must be confused about how the internet works.  I guess she doesn't know that people know how to type and do in order to pirate her stuff (not that I would download pirated stuff-which is why she needs some Folgers). I'm totally not interested in Beedle the Bard, which makes me sad because I love HP.

Re: paper becoming absolete. I think it'll be less than a century...companies are already going paper-free as much as possible and being "green" is in vogue.  Technology is moving at the speed of light.  Hold on to our paper products, you'll be able to ebay them for hundreds if not thousands. Oh and don't sell your Kindle v.1 or whatever else you have, keep them too as the ancient model of one of the first ereaders.  You could probably sell them in a museum or something. lol. (3/4s joking )


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm the other Kindle-lover quoted in the article, how cool to see my name mentioned in the same sentence as Leslie's!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm guessing your Emily? Awesome! We have two Kindlers that were in the news.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'm the other Kindle-lover quoted in the article, how cool to see my name mentioned in the same sentence as Leslie's!


Congratulations Emily!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> I'm guessing your Emily? Awesome! We have two Kindlers that were in the news.


Yep, that's me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yours is a great quote, Emily! You represented well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Leslie,
  As someone who makes their living as a writer, I must caution you that it's a big no-no to reprint entire articles like that unless you have permission from the site or author. It's considered copyright infringement. If you look at most big news/media sites you'll see they almost always have disclaimers that say reproducing or distributing their articles without permission is prohibited. The correct thing to do is post an excerpt and a link. 

I'm sure I'll get flamed now, but I don't want to see a fellow writer lose nor do I want to see this board or anyone on it get in trouble. The articles were very good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to the day the POTUS uses a Kindle to read his speeches.  Just think, no losing his place, no problems with the wind and with the built in email, last minute changes are a breeze.

He could say< "If it's good enough for Leslie, it's good enough for me."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Leslie,
> As someone who makes their living as a writer, I must caution you that it's a big no-no to reprint entire articles like that unless you have permission from the site or author. It's considered copyright infringement. If you look at most big news/media sites you'll see they almost always have disclaimers that say reproducing or distributing their articles without permission is prohibited. The correct thing to do is post an excerpt and a link.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get flamed now, but I don't want to see a fellow writer lose nor do I want to see this board or anyone on it get in trouble. The articles were very good!


Thanks...that's what I've done. Edited now.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'm the other Kindle-lover quoted in the article, how cool to see my name mentioned in the same sentence as Leslie's!


Oh, so cool! I didn't realize that was you!

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'm the other Kindle-lover quoted in the article, how cool to see my name mentioned in the same sentence as Leslie's!


That's great. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You two make us proud!!  Thanks for speaking for those of us who will never be asked for a comment about our Kindles for such a respected/world-reaching audience!!!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with you, Eclectic Reader. I have "Charlie Wilson's War" on my iPod and I listen to while doing my therapy exercises. It's one of the things that kept me walking (before the knee injury). I would put a audio book on my iPod, and only listen to it while I was walking. Couldn't wait to go out and walk again to see what happened next!
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you Eclectic Reader and Betsy. I LOVE audio books as much as traditional books. I always have one in progress on my MP3 player (right now is a Lisa Jackson book) and at least one DTB at a time.

I would be lost without my MP3 player while do housework or exercise.

Lynn


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I spotted this article on the CNN website this morning 

http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/12/03/kindle.electronic.reader/index.html



Kindle Convert


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, Kindle, thanks! We've have another thread on this very topic, so I am going to merge this one in with it.

Glad you noticed the article.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie,

I just realized the article was already up and I was trying to update my post when you were moving it!! LOL!!  ERROR!!!  Anyway...I must have missed it yesterday but was so jazzed when I saw that you were quoted I could help but get it out there!! Congrats!! 

KC


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!!

L


----------

